# CELINA, OH: Adult B&T F - No Name :-(



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*I found this girl while looking around on Petfinder. She does not have a name and is currently at the Mercer County Dog Pound in Celina, OH - a very small, rural high-kill shelter.*

*The only information given about this girl is that she was taken in as a stray, is around 2 yrs old and about 60 lbs.*

*If you'd like to know more about her, please contac the shelter at the number or e-mail address given below.*

*Celina, OH is in west central Ohio, just southwest of Lima and easy to find off of I-75.*

*CELINA GSD GIRL*










Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Celina, OH | GERMAN SHEPHERD!!!

*MERCER COUNTY POUND*
7009 State Route 49 
Celina, OH 45822
419-942-1550 
[email protected]


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Well... we could call her Celina, after the town she is in - it's quite a pretty name, and she is a pretty girl. At 60 lbs she is the same size as my Anja - it's a perfect medium size, even fits apartments! Dogs in this rural pound do not have long, she needs to get out soon....
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

* GERMAN SHEPHERD!!!
*
*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Celina, OH *

Large • Adult • Female 
















 
This very nice German Shepherd female was picked up as a stray. She is about 2 years old and weighs about 60 pounds. She has been at the pound too long. THIS ANIMAL IS AT THE MERCER COUNTY POUND. MERCER COUNTY POUND HAD A VERY HIGH KILL RATE AND WE ASK EVERYONE TO PLEASE CONTINUE TO HELP KEEP THE DOGS FROM BEING KILLED. ALL ANIMALS ARE IN DESPERATE NEED AS SOME ARE KEPT IN COMMUNITY PENS. PLEASE CONTACT THE DOG WARDEN, TOM POWELL, FOR INFO ABOUT AVAILABLE ANIMALS. YOU CAN ALSO VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE POUND INFO, Home OR EMAIL US AT [email protected] AND WE WILL TRY TO HELP IF POSSIBLE. EMAIL IS NOT CONTACTING THE POUND, YOU ARE CONTACTING OUR RESCUE AND YOU WILL HAVE TO CALL THE DOG WARDEN TO SAVE THE DOG. DOG WARDEN, TOM POWELL (419) 942-1550

*GERMAN SHEPHERD!!!'s Contact Info*

*MERCER COUNTY POUND*, Celina, OH 


419-942-1550
 Email MERCER COUNTY POUND
See more pets from MERCER COUNTY POUND
For more information, visit MERCER COUNTY POUND's Web site.
--------------
I love the 60 lbs size, too! Agile working size dogs. Celina (I thought the same, Susan!) looks so sweet and gentle.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Great minds think alike, Sarah!!
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Has anyone notified any of the Ohio GSD rescues? sometimes the rescues are so swamped, that they rely on folks to email them direct links, some dont' even know about the GSD forums, so for future reference just google the area/state and email several the info just in case, don't want to see these kids fall thru the cracks.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

> Has anyone notified any of the Ohio GSD rescues? sometimes the rescues are so swamped, that they rely on folks to email them direct links, some dont' even know about the GSD forums, so for future reference just google the area/state and email several the info just in case, don't want to see these kids fall thru the cracks.


Good idea and it's worth a try, but there are very few Ohio GSD rescues and the ones that are out there are always over-full - which is why so many OH dogs often end up going to out-of-state GSD rescues. Also, a few of the OH GSD rescues, especially in northwest OH that do come up on Google are not in operation anymore.


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

same here in TN


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

raysmom said:


> Good idea and it's worth a try, but there are very few Ohio GSD rescues and the ones that are out there are always over-full - which is why so many OH dogs often end up going to out-of-state GSD rescues. Also, a few of the OH GSD rescues, especially in northwest OH that do come up on Google are not in operation anymore.


 BUMP for her.... Yes, OH needs help in the GSD rescue dept.


----------

